# Toshiba will not power up



## Sweetestgirl (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello,

My Toshiba Satellite is a few years old at this point and three months ago I started having problems with it. I had let the battery drain while using it quite a few times but this time the lights would come up when I plugged the AC adapter in but the screen would be black; wouldn't boot up. I researched and found that I could unplug the battery, hold down the power button, then clip the battery back in. This worked and I used the trick a few times because now this problem kept happening. I wouldn't let the battery drain anymore while using it, but sometimes I would loose the charge if I had unplugged and shut it down to take out with me while it had a 3/4 charge. Not if it had a full charge. Yesterday I had set it on the table and the battery drained without me noticing. Now, I can't get lights or the thing to turn on. If I use the trick and press the power button, all I get is a amber battery light that flashed a couple times. I have tried cleaning with alchol, let it sit with the charger overnight but nothing. Any advise that could be helpful so I can get a little more life out of this machine? Is it even the battery or AC adapter? Any insight or advise would be appreciated!! Thanks.


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello, welcome to TSF.

Have you tried removing the battery and booting the laptop with just the AC adapter?


----------



## Sweetestgirl (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome. Yes, I have tried that and don't get anything when the battery isn't plugged in - not even the blinking amber battery sign. On those occassions when the machine wouldn't boot but the lights would turn on (over the last couple months), if I pulled the battery pack out and left the machine plugged in I would not get power either, as far as I can remember. With the battery I could discharge the power button for 30 seconds, clip the battery and would get a charge. Hope that made sense.


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, if the laptop isn't booting with the Adapter plugged in, regardless of whether the battery is installed or not, I have to assume you either have a faulty Adapter, or there is a problem with the motherboard. Is the laptop still under warranty?


----------



## Sweetestgirl (Apr 12, 2011)

I did some reserach and apparently Toshiba's won't run when the adapter is plugged in without the battery pack installed. No, the laptop is a few years old, no warrantly. I wanted to figure out a quick solution to get some life out of the machine before replacing it but not sure if it's the battery, adapter or mother board. The battery and adapter are like $100 each so that is quite the investment when I don't know what is wrong or if a new one will even help. If I had a better idea of what it could be I would order it from a cheaper online retailer instead of Fry's or Best Buy.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there are troubleshooting steps here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html which you could try as to ordering parts oem are best compatibles often fail or won't work properly at all


----------



## Sweetestgirl (Apr 12, 2011)

I did a quick run to Best Buy and bought a Targus Universal Laptop Charger ($89), plugged it in and the laptop turned on. Looks like my battery is charging as well. Tried switching it out to see if my old AC adapter could pick up continue the charge from this point and it wont. I guess the adapter is bad. I'll probably go to Fry's to see if they have a cheaper and less bulky option but I am glad this works at least for now. Time for a backup and new laptop! Thanks for all the help. Glad these forum's are around


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi check the adapter cable worth a look just in case it is the problem


----------

